# Finally ordered my 2011 WX1850



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks to Gregg, Chad and Dave at the Skeeter Boat Center for helping Nicole and I get my WX1850 ordered today. I can't believe it took 3.5 hours to pick out the colors.

Worse yet I'm not sure we are 110% sure about the colors (sorry Gregg). The colors were the topic of conversation the entire 2 hour ride home. Could you tell Skeeter to hurry up and spray my boat so we can't change our mind?

Keep in mind this isn't an exact representation of the colors. They look a little different in real life. However this is pretty close to what the final product will look like.


----------

